# What Theromstat would people recommend and why?



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I currently have 1 leopard gecko and I soon want to set up her viv but I need another thermostat to put into it so I have a back up theromstat and itll be stuck in place when its sealed. Anyway Im eventually going to be having some rankins dragons in viv above hers and something else in a viv below hers. 

What thermostats a best value for money and have the best features such as day and night settings, being able to set 2 different temps for different vivs etc. Im currently using lucky reptile thermo control pro 2 which I like because it has a day and night setting and you can clearly the the temp in the dark because of its bright red display. And it also has an alarm function for if the temp goes to hot or cold.


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

bump.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

The istat pulse is a nifty bit of kit, but if you're happy to wait a while both habistat and microclimate are releasing new stats soon, capable pf controlling multiple vivs. And i understand istat also have a new stat coming out soon that looks set to be able to control upto five sources, including dimming ballasts.

Dave


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

I've always used HabiStat thermostats. No complaints as of yet!


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

my_shed said:


> The istat pulse is a nifty bit of kit, but if you're happy to wait a while both habistat and microclimate are releasing new stats soon, capable pf controlling multiple vivs. And i understand istat also have a new stat coming out soon that looks set to be able to control upto five sources, including dimming ballasts.
> 
> Dave


When do they come out? Also did you say 1 can control 5 different vivs at different temperatures? And can it control mixture of heatmat and bulbs, sounds abit to good to be true lol.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Musclynerd said:


> When do they come out? Also did you say 1 can control 5 different vivs at different temperatures? And can it control mixture of heatmat and bulbs, sounds abit to good to be true lol.


No idea on release date, istat commented on a thread about it a while ago. Five outputs with five sensors that can be pulse, dimmer, on/off, timed output, or control dimming ballasts for fluorescent tubes. Not sure about humidity control yet, i'm guessing they'll release more info closer to its release. Does sound very good, it'll probably not be cheap but i doubt it'd be as costly as buying five pulse stats or dimmer stats 

Dave


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

my_shed said:


> No idea on release date, istat commented on a thread about it a while ago. Five outputs with five sensors that can be pulse, dimmer, on/off, timed output, or control dimming ballasts for fluorescent tubes. Not sure about humidity control yet, i'm guessing they'll release more info closer to its release. Does sound very good, it'll probably not be cheap but i doubt it'd be as costly as buying five pulse stats or dimmer stats
> 
> Dave


well if it can control heat mats aswell as bulbs and have different temps id definitely be interested. Wish I knew when it came out though. I might just get a cheapish 1 for now. And get a fancy 1 when i get rankin dragons with my leos.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Musclynerd said:


> well if it can control heat mats aswell as bulbs and have different temps id definitely be interested. Wish I knew when it came out though. I might just get a cheapish 1 for now. And get a fancy 1 when i get rankin dragons with my leos.


Just for a mat theres loads of options, check out fleabay


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Just for a mat theres loads of options, check out fleabay


Do you know of any other that has an alarm and displays the temp digitally that you can see in the dark like the lucky reptile 1 i currently have. Also 1 that is a pulse because mine has like a 4degrees Celsius temp difference.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

GEKO Digital Reptile Thermostat, Bearded Dragon, Gecko, Snake, Vivarium, Frog, T | eBay


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

The GEKO stats are just the same lucky reptile stats. 

Musclynerd, its not too good to be true at all lol. There are already pictures of the 4 way control unit on the forums. The 5 way control unit will come out in sometime in 2013. We have a bluetooth stat that will be released in February that can control 1 output, We have added in some more cool features.

One of those features that might be of interest is controlling the heaters, specifically heat mats. You can have a series of heat mats on one outlet and if any of those heatmats fail the thermostat will alert you to it. 
It can also have a different temperature for every hour of the day, allowing for natural temperature profiling.


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> The GEKO stats are just the same lucky reptile stats.
> 
> Musclynerd, its not too good to be true at all lol. There are already pictures of the 4 way control unit on the forums. The 5 way control unit will come out in sometime in 2013. We have a bluetooth stat that will be released in February that can control 1 output, We have added in some more cool features.
> 
> ...


Would you be selling some? Id be very interested when they come out. And do you mean the link to the geko stat is just like the lucky reptile 1?


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

We will be selling the bluetooth single output thermostats early in 2013. Yes as far as i am aware the Geko stats are the same as lucky reptile stats.


----------

